# Spooling a 9/0 Penn????



## jonkayak (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a little time to kill today so I walked into the local tackle shop today and they had an older "Made in the USA" Penn Senator 9/0 reel new in the box for 75% off  I really have no need for one but for that price I figured why not. I do fish Salt so now I have a good excuse to go sit in the boat and shark fish at night, or maybe I'll go catch a few Goliath's as I hear they're tasty  Ok enough with the story. 

Here is were some of you that spend a little more time on the salt then I do can hopefully answer a question for me, Richie, Kelly, Stan, trollingfool, anyone......... What line should I put on it. What weight do I fill this thing up with? Braid$$$$ or put all mono or do a mixture of mono backer and top it off with 100 - 300 yards of braid? Right now my 3/0s have 30lbs mono and the 5/0 has 50lbs mono so what weight for this one? I'm switching all my reels over to braid as $$$ allows but 2000 yards of braid might be a little much. One final note after a trip to BassPro I matched it  with one of those feather weight Offshore Angler Ocean Master Stand-Up Rods, Heavy Action 50-80lbs  w/ AFTCO roller stripper and tip with Fuji guides in between. For once I spent more on the rod then the reel. 

Thanks in advance 


Jon


----------



## jamrens (Sep 28, 2009)

I vote for invisibraid, but that's alot of $$. So go with some heavy mono and a heavier leader.   
And I want a Warsaw sammach

WHit


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 28, 2009)

jamrens said:


> And I want a Warsaw sammach
> 
> WHit



 When we going?

As far as the Invisibraid goes that would be my 1st choice, but I just re-spooled 4 large spinning reels with that stuff and  I like it and I better fall in love with it for what it cost.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 28, 2009)

question is what ya using it for??? if ya wanna go shark fishin i would put some mono backin on it 50lb, about 300 yds and 100lb power pro or you could use dacron 1-200 lb


----------



## d-a (Sep 28, 2009)

80lb momoi

d-a


----------



## jamrens (Sep 28, 2009)

d-a said:


> 80lb momoi
> 
> d-a



hes the resident expert.


WHit


----------



## d-a (Sep 29, 2009)

jamrens said:


> hes the resident expert.
> 
> 
> WHit



Nope just fish alot

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

60-80 pound Berkley Mono.... We're running 60 mono on these old 6/0's in the night fishing video's you have seen lately. No need in braid on this type set up. Too expensive.

Jon, I am telling ya.. Where we're catching these bull sharks would amaze you. Your boat is PERFECT for fishing there. Get with me when you come down and I will give you the GPS #'s to that slough we're fishing. We haven't been one single night without catching a Bull Shark.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Sep 29, 2009)

A 9/0 filled with 60-80# mono is more then enough to handle most anything out there.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

Richie I should be back down to do a little fall fishing Oct 16 - 18 if the weather is right so I'll shoot you a PM for those numbers.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> Thanks for the info everyone.
> 
> Richie I should be back down to do a little fall fishing Oct 16 - 18 if the weather is right so I'll shoot you a PM for those numbers.



That's fine, just holler when ready...


----------

